# open-iscsi: iscsid errors

## kikawala

I'm attempting to attach a 2TB LUN over iSCSI to my Gentoo box.  I basically followed this guide: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ISCSI#Configuring_the_iSCSI_initiator_.28client.29 Below is what I am getting.

tail -f /var/log/messages

```
Feb 23 14:55:47 charon iscsid: iSCSI logger with pid=2982 started!

Feb 23 14:55:48 charon iscsid: transport class version 2.0-870. iscsid version 2.0-871

Feb 23 14:56:34 charon iscsid: connection1:0 is operational now

Feb 23 14:56:44 charon iscsid: Kernel reported iSCSI connection 1:0 error (1011) state (3)

Feb 23 14:56:47 charon iscsid: connection1:0 is operational after recovery (1 attempts)

Feb 23 14:56:57 charon iscsid: Kernel reported iSCSI connection 1:0 error (1011) state (3)

Feb 23 14:57:00 charon iscsid: connection1:0 is operational after recovery (1 attempts)

```

The connection errors and connection recovery repeat endlessly.

dmesg

```
iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

scsi1 : iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ETIUSA   UltraStorRS16I4  1.1. PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 4295884800 512-byte logical blocks: (2.19 TB/2.00 TiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: bb 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

 sdb:

 connection1:0: ping timeout of 5 secs expired, recv timeout 5, last rx 4294916834, last ping 4294918086, now 4294919338

 connection1:0: detected conn error (1011)

 connection1:0: ping timeout of 5 secs expired, recv timeout 5, last rx 4294920098, last ping 4294921348, now 4294922598

 connection1:0: detected conn error (1011)
```

The ping timeouts repeat endlessly and randomly will show the below in dmesg and then the ping timeouts continue. I can ping the ISCSI Target successfully

```
sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x0e driverbyte=0x00

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
```

iscsiadm -m discovery -t st -p 172.16.1.1 -P 1

```
Target: iqn.local.msdhost:msd-iscsi-01:target2

        Portal: 172.16.1.1:3260,2

                Iface Name: iface0

Target: iqn.local.msdhost:msd-iscsi-01:target0

        Portal: 172.16.1.1:3260,0

                Iface Name: iface0

Target: iqn.local.msdhost:msd-iscsi-01:target1

        Portal: 172.16.1.1:3260,1

                Iface Name: iface0
```

 iscsiadm -m node -T iqn.local.msdhost:msd-iscsi-01:target2 -l

```
Logging in to [iface: iface0, target: iqn.local.msdhost:msd-iscsi-01:target2, portal: 172.16.1.1,3260]

Login to [iface: iface0, target: iqn.local.msdhost:msd-iscsi-01:target2, portal: 172.16.1.1,3260]: successful
```

I am able to attach this LUN to a Windows box and can partition/format/read/write to it.  I also have a different target node on the same SAN which is connected to ESX successfully.  I tried a 1TB LUN as well and I still get the same results without the "Very big device" informational message.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

